# Thy La: Studio



## leninglass (Mar 8, 2011)

A practice at a friends studio =] Enjoy!

5D Classic
70-200 2.8 IS L

Strobist - A lighting Collaboration with William Chik
AB1600 + 47 Octo Boomed Top right Camera
AB400 Model lower left for rim
AB400 + Silver Umbrella Camera left for fill 
Thunder Gray Seamless BG


----------



## Davor (Mar 8, 2011)

Really nice photo, good composition although i don't like the hue on the jacket but i guess that's what you where aiming for.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 8, 2011)

You've done well on the top 2/3's of the shot with lighting but as a viewer I am left dangling with the trousers.  They are a blob.  No definition.  Cutting off at the knees is not a good idea.

Colors between the background an the wardrobe are good.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicely done but I'm a real sucker for models


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2011)

Think.....







next time...


----------



## leninglass (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you all!

Derrel: what do you mean? 


Derrel said:


> Think.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cnutco (Mar 9, 2011)

leninglass said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Derrel: what do you mean?
> 
> ...


 
I believe he is referring the image to your camera.  Turn your camera to portrait orientation, so that you do not cut her off at her knees...

I too love the shoot, except for the orientation ofcourse...


----------



## leninglass (Mar 9, 2011)

Here you go guys =]


----------



## cnutco (Mar 9, 2011)

leninglass said:


> Here you go guys =]



Nice try with the crop!

Go back and take more pictures in portrait, because she is quite beautiful.:blushing:


----------



## d0va (Mar 9, 2011)

sexy... thats all Im going to say....


well why is her head crucket it makes mined go like that too lol


----------



## leninglass (Mar 10, 2011)

Just imagine her flirting with you and peaking over an obstacle to see you =P


----------

